# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Zbog čega je bitno ne dopustiti prokidanje vodenjaka na porodu?

## anchie76

Evo prekrasan članak u kojem je sve objašnjeno  :Smile: 

http://www.komora-primalja.hr/426-za...danja-u-porodu




> *ZAŠTITIMO VODENJAK OD PROKIDANJA U PORODU*
> 
> U nastavku možete pročitati tekst o zaštiti vodenjaka od prokidanja u porodu..
> 
> *Zaštitimo vodenjak od prokidanja  u porodu*
> 
> Izazvano puknuće vodenjaka nama svima poznato kao „ prokidanje vodenjaka“ učestala je  intervencija tijekom poroda. Međutim, „ prokidanje vodenjaka ” ne bi se smjelo izvoditi rutinski bez dobrog  razumijevanja funkcije, kako vodenjaka, tako  i plodove vode  pri porodu. Klijentice bi trebale biti u potpunosti informirani o rizicima povezanim uz ovu intervenciju prije nego daju svoju suglasnost o mjenjanju tijeka poroda na ovakav način. U daljnjem tekstu govorit ćemo o funkciji vodenjaka u porodu  i implikacijama njegova prokidanja.*Anatomija i fiziologija*
> Pri kraju trudnoće dijete je okruženo sa oko 500-1000 ml plodove vode, koja se nalazi u vodenjaku. Ono u plodovu vodu luči urin i sekrete dišnih puteva. Plodova voda se opetovano proizvodi i obnavlja. Dijete guta plodovu vodu, koja prolazi kroz crijeva u njegovu cirkulaciju, a zatim je eliminira putem posteljice. Ovaj proces se nastavlja čak i ako je došlo do pucanja vodenjaka. Dakle, čak i kad je vodenjak pukao, još uvijek postoji izvjesna količina plodove vode , tj. ne postoji "suhi porod ”.
> Amnijski ovoj sljubljen je uz korion - drugu membranu koja se nalazi između amnijske membrane i uterusa. Ove membrane izgledaju kao jedna, ali ih se može odvojiti, nakon poroda.
> ...

----------


## Cubana

Na prvom porodu su mi prokinuli vodenjak i iako je to bila jedina intervencija u porodu smatram da je bila apsolutno nepotrebna jer su mi ubrzali porod i pojačali trudove bez da se tijelo pripremilo na to. A moglo je. Jer kod drugog poroda, kad sam bila pametnija pa bila duže doma, trudovi su se postupno pojačavali i kad mi je vodenjak kod kuće spontano puknuo, rodila sam pola sata nakon što sam došla u bolnicu.

----------


## anchie76

Meni su ga prokinuli da kao ubrzaju porod, pa se ništa nije dogodilo... pa su mi onda dali drip i to je trajalo i trajalo i trajalo.  Da mi je ovo iskustvo i znanje koje imam, tada kad su mi predložili prokidanje vodenjaka bih rekla "ne hvala" i otišla kući čekati svoje trudove.   Moje tijelo apsolutno nije bilo spremno za porod traj tren kad su oni krenuli ubrzavati stvar.  Ti mali trudovi koji su bili to je bila samo priprema tj. uvod u porod koji bi tko zna kada uslijedio prirodnim tokom.

čovjek uči dok je živ...

----------


## Ninči

Vjerojatno i ptice na grani već znaju moju priču, ali hajde da je i ovdje podijelim....možda nekome i pomogne. 
Meni su na 2.porodu prokinuli vodenjak- stažistkinja u noćnom dežurstvu, nadrndana i ljuta što sad tu netko uopće rađa i remeti joj san. Pa da ubrza porod koji je sam po sebi tekao brzo i bez ikakvih problema, prokinula mi je vodenjak bez ikakve najave, dok me pregledavala. Kad sam je pitala u čudu što to radi, rekla je samo: "Puštam vodu"...kao da je u wc-u  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Uglavnom, tu je porod stao....do tad sam se otvorila 8 cm, nakon toga ništa....dok nije došla jutarnja vizita pa me dr. ručno otvorio do kraja. Uglavnom, na kraju se pokazalo da se moja beba nabila licem u porođajni kanal kad je probušen vodenjak i još je imao i rukicu pokraj glave...nije bio ni blizu spreman da izađe!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ostao je bez kisika i hvala dragom Bogu da je danas apsolutno sve u redu s njim, jer da nije ne znam što bih učinila! I dan danas me ljuti i pomisao na sve to i kad mi je na 3.porodu pukao vodenjak odmah na početku, prije i jednog truda, nitko nije bio sretniji od mene!

----------


## genius

u potpunosti se slažem.u prvoj trudnoči sam bila 40tj i 8 dana prenela i dr.je rekao Kako me vise nemoze gledait i da dodem ujutro da če me poroditi. ujutro ja na stolu slijedi prokidanje vodenjaka nakon toga sat vremena nista pa drip,pa opet ništa pa pojačaju drip pa nista niti krenulo niti ikakva bol (jedino mi se leđa pokočila od ležanja)i tek nakon 4 sata jos pojačaju drip onda su krenuli lagani bolovi i za sat sam rodila,srečom sretno iako je bebici pupkovina bila okomotana oko vrata...
a kod drugog poroda40 sam bila kod kuče do zadnjeg,stigla u bolnicu na ctg ,priključili me i vidjevsi da vise ne mogu izdržat otišla u rodiliste ,rodila nakon pol sata,nisu me stigli ni pripremiti.
da mi je ova pamet nikad više nebi dopustila forsiranje ,ako je t.u redu i ako nema potrebe za intervencijama.

----------


## Janis

I meni su prokinuli vodenjak nakon 32 sata trudova nakon čega sam rađala još 10 sati  :Sad: . Trudovi nisu bili nešto posebno jači nakon prokidanja. Kad su vidjeli da prokidanje nije ubrzalo stvar su me stavili na drip, e ti trudovi su užasni, neprirodni. Meni je fascinantno koliko sam na mojim trudovima bila smirena i izdržavala ih, a ovi na dipu su me dovodili do ludila. Nakon toga sam naravno završila sa episiotomijom i nalijeganjima na trbuh  :Sad: . Uvjerena sam da je sve krenulo krivim tokom baš prokidanjem vodenjaka. Uglavnom, sad sam pametnija za drugi put ako ga ikad bude jer ovo se teško zaboravlja  :Mad:

----------


## Janis

E da, i ja sam do prokidanja bila otvorena 7 cm, nakon toga ni makac. I mene su otvarali rukama, a ta bol je nešto najstrašnije što sam ikad osjetila, zbilja nehumano!!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

prošo voz, što se mene tiče.

sve užase instrumentaliziranih poroda sam prošla tako da sve ovo što saznajem naknadno mogu samo sejvati negdje u memoriji i nadati se da će koristiti mojim kćerima

----------


## Cubana

> prošo voz, što se mene tiče.
> 
> sve užase instrumentaliziranih poroda sam prošla tako da sve ovo što saznajem naknadno mogu samo sejvati negdje u memoriji i nadati se će koristiti mojim kćerima


X
Pa ću soliti pamet i njoj i snahi. I onda čitati forume da vidim gdje me ogovaraju  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> X
> Pa ću soliti pamet i njoj i snahi. I onda čitati forume da vidim gdje me ogovaraju


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: umrijet ću

e, vidiš, kako je to dobro biti prekaljena forumašica, moći ćeš ih sve špijati

ops, tema, tema, aha, prokidanje vodenjaka je grozno  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> X
> Pa ću soliti pamet i njoj i snahi. I onda čitati forume da vidim gdje me ogovaraju


 :Laughing: 

a mislim, vas 2, cubana i jabuka, da vas ne znam pomislila bih da imate 50 godina, a još ste mlade i nikad se ne zna  :Cool: 

ja sam na svom porodu znala da ne želim da mi prokinu vodenjak, znala sam da ne želim drip, episiotomiju itd...Sve sam ja znala, a znala sam i zašto to ne želim. 
ali dobila sam skoro sve. jer u trudovima nisam imala snage borit se protiv liječnika koji su mi cijelo vrijeme govorili da ugrožavam život svoga djeteta  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> jer u trudovima nisam imala snage borit se protiv liječnika koji su mi cijelo vrijeme govorili da ugrožavam život svoga djeteta


e ovo je najgora moguća optužba, ucjena na koju je teško ostati čvrst. Zašto oni tako olako optužuju žene u najosjetljivijim trenucima, a kasnije se najčešće ustanovi da je optužba bila itekako lažna i da veze sa stvarnošću nema. Teška (i učinkovita) manipulacija.

----------


## Ivanna

Mene nisu ni pitali ništa! Ja sam došla s trudovima u rodilište, plodna voda mi je lagano curkala (valjda je to visoko prsnuće vodenjaka), legla na stol za pregled, dr. me pregledao i prokinuo vodenjak, nisam se ni snašla. Al ajde, to je bila jedina intervencija, 4 sata nakon toga sam rodila.

----------


## Ninči

> X
> Pa ću soliti pamet i njoj i snahi. I onda čitati forume da vidim gdje me ogovaraju


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  i X!

Puntice, i ja sam isto tako sve znala, ali nitko mi nije ni rekao da mi ide prokidati vodenjak...da je rekla, možda bih se i pokušala izboriti. Inače, kao što kažeš-za sve za što sam se pokušala izboriti su me ubili u pojam i stalno ucjenjivali sa djetetom dok nisam pristala  :Sad:

----------


## Janis

> ja sam na svom porodu znala da ne želim da mi prokinu vodenjak, znala sam da ne želim drip, episiotomiju itd...Sve sam ja znala, a znala sam i zašto to ne želim. 
> ali dobila sam skoro sve.


X
Samo meni nisu govorili da ugrožavam život svog djeteta nego da to tako mora bit, da predugo traje, a zadnjih 10 sati poroda su mi govorili da će svaki tren bit gotovo  :Evil or Very Mad: . Jedino za što sam se uspjela izborit je da ne ležim, odnosno da minimalno ležim (na boku nikako). Uglavnom sam stajala, a mm koji je, hvala Bogu, bio sa mnom je svako par minuta prislanjao ctg da pratimo otkucaje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Mene je iznenadilo ovo:

"Nakon 40 tjedna trudnoće oko 20%  djece će pustiti mekonij u plodovu  vodu, što je znak zrelosti crijeva.To je savršeno normalno i nije znak  distresa. Taj je mekonij razrijeđen i pomješan s amnionskom tekućinom,  kao što je gore opisano"

Jer kad je mene iza sna probudio pljusak gaćice su mi komplet bile blijedo zelene. Malo me je to uplašilo, ali imala sam sreću i vanrednog ljekara koji u opće nije odregovao na tu činjenicu već me svojim smirenim stavom potpuno opustio. Sa bebom je bilo sve OK (rođena je ipak na CR koji je bio zakazan slijedeće jutro) s tim da je nekoliko sati nakon poroda povratio neku crnu masu. Pedijatrica reče da se "najvjerovatnije" nagutao krvi.

----------


## Ivanna

> Zašto oni tako olako optužuju žene u najosjetljivijim trenucima, a kasnije se najčešće ustanovi da je optužba bila itekako lažna i da veze sa stvarnošću nema


Jer kad ti to kažu znaju da ćeš zbog straha za dijete pristat na sve. Jadno i bijedno s njihove strane, ali učinkovito i to im je bitno.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Rivendell

> E da, i ja sam do prokidanja bila otvorena 7 cm, nakon toga ni makac. I mene su otvarali rukama, a ta bol je nešto najstrašnije što sam ikad osjetila, zbilja nehumano!!


Kakvo je to otvaranje rukama? Prvi put čujem...

----------


## Janis

A bolje da ne znaš. U trudu ti rukom širi cerviks. Dakle kad ti imaš nagon za tiskanje moraš disati, a  primalja ti gura ruku unutra i otvara te. Mislila sam da će mi oči ispasti, svaki put sam bježala prema gore  :Sad:

----------


## Ninči

> X
> Samo meni nisu govorili da ugrožavam život svog djeteta nego da to tako mora bit, da predugo traje, a zadnjih 10 sati poroda su mi govorili da će svaki tren bit gotovo . Jedino za što sam se uspjela izborit je da ne ležim, odnosno da minimalno ležim (na boku nikako). Uglavnom sam stajala, a mm koji je, hvala Bogu, bio sa mnom je svako par minuta prislanjao ctg da pratimo otkucaje


Eh, meni su zbog "borbi" nakon sva 3 poroda, na moje pitanje je li beba dobro odgovorili: "Da vas je briga za dijete, slušali biste što vam govorimo!" ... kao da ta rečenica piše u nekom udžbeniku u srednjoj medicinskoj školi i na medicinskom faksu. Prestrašno. Poslije sam ležala tik do rađaone i shvatila da oni to baš svakoj kažu...to je valjda umjesto nečeg humanijeg tipa-čestitam vam, dobili ste bebu!

----------


## Janis

> Eh, meni su zbog "borbi" nakon sva 3 poroda, na moje pitanje je li beba dobro odgovorili: "Da vas je briga za dijete, slušali biste što vam govorimo!" ... kao da ta rečenica piše u nekom udžbeniku u srednjoj medicinskoj školi i na medicinskom faksu. Prestrašno. Poslije sam ležala tik do rađaone i shvatila da oni to baš svakoj kažu...to je valjda umjesto nečeg humanijeg tipa-čestitam vam, dobili ste bebu!


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## rahela

na prvom porodu su mi rekli i da će mi prokinuti vodenjak i dati drip, a prije toga klistir i brijanje
nisam imala pojma o ničemu, pa je sve bilo kako su i rekli

drugi porod sam odležala cijelu noć u bolnici na CTGu, i dok. je pred jutro rekao da mogu doma, jer nema trudova (otvorena 5 prstiju)
ali onda je naišla vizita i doktorica mi je bez pitanja prokinula vodenjak
rodila sam za sat i pol, sreća bez dripa
ali i dalje mi nije jasno zbog čega mi je prokinula vodenjak - bila sam 38+3, otvorena 5cm, glavica namještena...
sve je bilo ok. samo je trebalo pričekati da vodenjak pukne sam ili da krenu trudovi, a moglo je tako još danima

----------


## MarijaP

A di su sve te primalje iz udruge? Rodila sam tri puta, nijednu takvu srela nisam. 

Na zadnjem porodu sam odbila prokidanje, rucno sirenje i sumanuto tiskanje. Primalja mi je na kraju poroda rekla da bi me prebila da je bila na svom mjestu (izmedju mojih nogu, jelte) jer je malac probio vodenjak glavom dok je izlazio i voda je skocila u zrak kao vodoskok i nju bi cijelu zalio. 

Mislim da je to nezalijevanje jedan od razloga zasto vole prokidati.

----------


## puntica

> A di su sve te primalje iz udruge? Rodila sam tri puta, nijednu takvu srela nisam. 
> 
> Na zadnjem porodu sam odbila prokidanje, rucno sirenje i sumanuto tiskanje. Primalja mi je na kraju poroda rekla da bi me prebila da je bila na svom mjestu (izmedju mojih nogu, jelte) jer je malac probio vodenjak glavom dok je izlazio i voda je skocila u zrak kao vodoskok i nju bi cijelu zalio. 
> 
> Mislim da je to nezalijevanje jedan od razloga zasto vole prokidati.


 :Shock:

----------


## Ninči

Puntice, nije valjda da te čude primaljine riječi? Mene više ništa ne čudi. Sat nakon 3.poroda, kad sam sa MM-om bila na hodniku, primalja je u prolazu dobacila MM-u da me treba prebiti! Valjda zato što zadnja 3 truda nisam ležala na poluboku, kako su oni htjeli!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Meni je na prvom porodu vodenjak puknuo u trenutku kad sam sišla s onog stola za pregled nakon dolaska u rodilište.
Slijedećih uru vremena sam uglavnom provela na wc-u, pod tušem i u šetnji hodnikom, a onda sam otišla u rađaonu i nakon 20 minuta već bila gotova.
Jedina intervencija je bio klistir, ako je to intervencija.

Drugi put sam došla skroz otvorena i nadala se obaranju vlastitog rekorda. Ponudili su mi prokidanje vodenjaka, ali sam odbila (poučena uglavnom štivom s ovih stranica  :Smile:  ).
Ali vodenjak nikako da pukne pa sam ovaj put u šetnji provela skoro 2 ure. Trudovi su me poprilično izmučili, toliko da sam osjetila da sam preumorna za tiskanje. Pošto sam imala svoj krevet u rađaoni, legla sam i malo odspavala. Imala sam osjećaj da sam spavala satima, ali muž je bio uz mene i kaže da je to trajalo svega 15-20 minuta. 
Nakon toga je došao dr i rekao da to više nema smisla i da bi trebalo prokinuti vodenjak.
Tako je i bilo, prokinuli ga (meni je to bilo ogromno olakšanje) i odmah iza toga sam rodila. Bez puno muke, ogromnu bebu, bez ijednog ponta.

Svakako, dugo poslije toga sam se pitala jesam li trebala dozvoliti amniotomiju odmah na dolasku u bolnicu, bi li i tada sve išlo tako brzo. Ali, nisam htjela riskirati, odmah mi je u glavi zvonilo "kaskada reakcija" i odlučno sam odbila amniotomiju.
I nije mi žao, mislim da sam donijela dobru odluku. Dvije ure trudova su svakako manje strašne od mogućih intervencija koje bi slijedile amniotomiju.
Ali eto - u mom slučaju ta amniotomija nije bila nimalo strašna i stvarno jest ubrzala porod. Doduše, nije učinjena odmah, ja sam dosta prije prokidanja vodenjaka imala baš jak nagon za tiskanje.

----------


## anchie76

> Ali eto - u mom slučaju ta amniotomija nije bila nimalo strašna i stvarno jest ubrzala porod. Doduše, nije učinjena odmah, ja sam dosta prije prokidanja vodenjaka imala baš jak nagon za tiskanje.


Baš zbog ovog gore što si rekla, ja bih rekla da su trudovi odradili svoje - bez obzira na prokidanje vodenjaka  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pa da, tako sam i ja na kraju zaključila, ali prvo vrijeme sam se mislila što bi bilo da smo odmah...
Mi smo odradili svoje prije prokidanja vodenjaka i zato je sve i prošlo tako glatko.

Ustvari, mislim da intervencije općenito nisu loše - ali kad se primjenjuju u trenutku kad su zaista potrebne, a ne rutinski i bez razloga.
Stvarno ne vidim čemu služi npr. drip na samom početku poroda, osim da rodilju izmuči toliko da na kraju nema snage za tiskanje i onda krenu pravi problemi  :Undecided:

----------


## anchie76

> Pa da, tako sam i ja na kraju zaključila, ali prvo vrijeme sam se mislila što bi bilo da smo odmah...
> Mi smo odradili svoje prije prokidanja vodenjaka i zato je sve i prošlo tako glatko.
> 
> Ustvari, mislim da intervencije općenito nisu loše - ali kad se primjenjuju u trenutku kad su zaista potrebne, a ne rutinski i bez razloga.


Ne nismo se razumjele... moja poanta je bila da bi se tvoj porod možda dogodio tada i bez obzira na prokidanje vodenjaka.  Tvoje tijelo, tvoji trudovi su odradili posao koji je doveo do poroda - možda bi bez prolapsa pupkovine porod bio za 15 min, 30 min ili nebitno koliko min poslije.  Možda da su ti omogućili neometani porod, da ti je razina stresa bila niža, porod bi bio brži.   Zbog čega se nisu potrudili u tom smjeru nego u smjeru prokidanja pupkovine i riskiranja nekih drugih stvari.  Neometani porod ne riskira ništa, zbog čega ga se onda toliko izbjegava tj. zbog čega ga doktori toliko izbjegavaju?  Jer nisu navikli ne raditi ništa, jer nisu navikli da porod ide svojim tijekom neometano.




> Stvarno ne vidim čemu služi npr. drip na samom početku poroda, osim da rodilju izmuči toliko da na kraju nema snage za tiskanje i onda krenu pravi problemi


A čemu tek drip na kraju poroda?  Jedino što se može dogoditi je da od silne želje da bude još brže, porod stane (jer neka tijela tako reagiraju na umjetan oksitocin).  Čemu tek to?  Čemu uopće sve to?  Skoro pa u današnje vrijeme živimo u uvjerenju da niti ne možemo roditi bez svega toga.. kao da se porod ne bi dogodio da oni to sve ne rade.

----------


## n.grace

Pa evo, ja sam zahvalna na dripu, jer sam imala trudove svakih par minuta desetak sati (bez obzira što su bili moji, bili su vrlo neugodni i nepravilni, i to u mraku i tišini sobe na patologiji trudnoće), potpuno neučinkovitih.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nakon dripa sam rodila za manje od pola sata. Nema pravila, nije drip isključivo loš, barem nije bio u mom slučaju.

----------


## Cubana

> Pa evo, ja sam zahvalna na dripu, jer sam imala trudove svakih par minuta desetak sati (bez obzira što su bili moji, bili su vrlo neugodni i nepravilni, i to u mraku i tišini sobe na patologiji trudnoće), potpuno neučinkovitih.  Nakon dripa sam rodila za manje od pola sata. Nema pravila, nije drip isključivo loš, barem nije bio u mom slučaju.


Moji su cijeli dan bili na 5-8 min. Ali tek nakon sto je vodenjak pukno (malo, neznatno) su se trudovi pojačali. I došla sam 9 cm otvorena. Da sam došla ranije u bolnicu, vjerojatno bi mi ranije prokinuli vodenjak (tj htjeli bi) i ti puno jači trudovi počeli bi puno prije no što bi moje tijelo bilo spremno na izgon. Takav mi je bio prvi porod.

----------


## sirius

Meni je oba puta porod zapoćeo spontanim puknućem vodenjaka, bez trudova koji se osjete prije, tako da mi nisu imali što prokidati. Ali ćak i u tom slućaju, na prvom porodu je doktorica bez upozorenja na prijemu kod pregleda potrgala i ostale plodne ovoje , rukom. Nakon toga su trudovi postali bolni (tad sam bila otvorena 4 prsta  uz jedava primjetne trudove).
Drugi put je liječnik na prijemu također htio potrgati još ovoja (ovaj put otvorena 8 prstiju), ali sad me upozorio , te  mu nisam dozvolila.

----------


## Beti3

> Kakvo je to otvaranje rukama? Prvi put čujem...


I neka ostane na tome da samo čuješ. 
Ali, zar nije to otvaranje skroz napušteno u rodilištima? Mislila sam da je to starinski način.

----------


## sirius

> I neka ostane na tome da samo čuješ. 
> Ali, zar nije to otvaranje skroz napušteno u rodilištima? Mislila sam da je to starinski način.


Vjeruj mi nije . Ja sam osjetila ručno okretanje bebe koja se nije zarotirala, prije skoro tri godine , i ne bih to nikom poželjela.

----------


## KayaR

Meni su sva tri puta prokinuli vodenjak kada sam bila sasvim otvorena.
Nisam pojma imala da je to nesto lose,niti me je ko sta pitao...mislila sam da je takav tok porodjaja...

Sto se dripa tice,dobila sam ga dva puta.
Prvi put sam bila otvorena 8 prstiju i Dr je objavio da ce to brzo,za 2 sata.
Na to sam ja procvilila da ne mogu jos 2 sata :Grin: ,pa sam pristala da "ubrzaju stvar".

Drugi put sam imala slabe,skoro nikakve bolove,sve vreme sam cekala bol od prvog puta,ali nista.
Dr je strpljivo sedeo prekoputa moga medjunozja i cekao...nije nista forsirao moram priznati.
Isto sam bila otvorena 8 prstiju kada su kontrakcije postale sve redje,pa je Dr izjavio da se to ne sme dozvoliti "da porodjaj ide unazad",te dobih drip opet. :Rolling Eyes: 

Treci put se umalo ne porodih pod tusem nakon klistira,pa sam isla sumanuto traziti babice po odeljenju,
bilo mi je tako lose da sam mislila da cu umreti.
Sve sto su stigli je da me stave na sto,i dozovu doktora panicno "dodjite doktore da prokinete vodenjak da ne pukne sam,sve je vec gotovo",i prihvate bebu. :Yes:

----------


## Beti3

> Meni su sva tri puta prokinuli vodenjak kada sam bila sasvim otvorena.
> Nisam pojma imala da je to nesto lose,niti me je ko sta pitao...mislila sam da je takav tok porodjaja...


Ne moramo sad reći da je to nešto loše, ali prokidanje vodenjaka nikako nije normalan tok porođaja. 
Priroda  ne bi napravila nešto tako glupo da vodenjak ne može puknuti sam. Ako ne pukne, beba se može roditi u njemu i tada ga otvorimo. Porod je prirodno moguć da ga obavi sama žena u slučaju potrebe i tako je sve uređeno u našem tijelu. Svi koji pomažu su samo radi udobnosti i/ili sigurnosti.

Zamisli balon napunjen vodom kako ga  jako stisćeš sa jednog kraja. Nema šanse da ne pukne, samo kad će puknut ovisi o jačini i smjeru pritiska, i to je to.

Inače u plodnim ovojima (tkz.vodenjaku) nema živaca i ne osjetimo kad pukne ni kad ga probiju. Ako je voda lagano zelenkasta nije opasno, ali ako vidite mahovinastu (zeleno-smeđe) boju plodne vode, onda nešto gadno ne valja. 

A ona *Ninčina* liječnica koja je "pustila vodu" je slučaj za sebe. Gdje je ta studirala? Kako može tako nešto reći mami koja rađa?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Zbog čega se nisu potrudili u tom smjeru nego u smjeru prokidanja pupkovine i riskiranja nekih drugih stvari


Kod mene zbog toga jer sam već dugo tiskala, vodenjak nikako da pukne, a beba se počela zakretati. U tom trenutku je dr rekao da daljnje čekanje nema smisla jer bi se moglo sve zakomplicirati.

A, što se tiče stresa, stvarno ga nije bilo. Bio mi je to drugi porod, tada te nitko puno ne gnjavi. 
Upoznala sam se sa svojim babicama, javila svom doktoru, pokazali su mi moj krevet i ostavili me u miru s mužem.
Samo su nas babice svako malo dolazile poviriti i stalno upozoravale muža da pazi da mi ne ispadne dijete dok tako šetam i stojim na nogama.
Tako da je  porod i tekao skroz neometano (ako izuzmemo muža s fotoaparatom  :Grin: ), samo me taj vodenjak malo zeznuo, ali dobro je na kraju sve završilo.

Ja sam htjela reći da nisu sva ta medicinska pomagala isključivo loša, ali ako se koriste onda kad su stvarno potrebna.

----------


## n.grace

> Moji su cijeli dan bili na 5-8 min. Ali tek nakon sto je vodenjak pukno (malo, neznatno) su se trudovi pojačali. I došla sam 9 cm otvorena. Da sam došla ranije u bolnicu, vjerojatno bi mi ranije prokinuli vodenjak (tj htjeli bi) i ti puno jači trudovi počeli bi puno prije no što bi moje tijelo bilo spremno na izgon. Takav mi je bio prvi porod.


Meni je situacija bila ista i nakon puknuća vodenjaka, niz neučinkovitih trudova, jedan za drugim, svakih pet i manje minuta, vrlo frustrirajuće.  :Undecided:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

n.grace, jesi li ležala?

Meni su se pri oba poroda trudovi odmah usporavali čim bi legla.
Tako sam i mogla odspavati malo u sred akcije  :Grin: 
Što mi je dobro došlo, baš sam obnovila snagu tim kratkim snom i bez problema istisnula velikog bebana.

Šetanje pod trudovima nije nimalo ugodno, ali se meni pokazalo jako učinkovito  :Smile: 
Drugi put sam mogla i hopsati jer su u međuvremenu nabavili loptu, ali nije mi padalo na pamet, šetnja mi je bila sasvim dovoljna.

----------


## n.grace

I ležala i hodala i stajala, ništa nije pomagalo.  :Rolling Eyes:  Pop.... sam od tih trudova, nisam imala gotovo nikakvog predaha. S oduševljenjem sam pružila ruku da mi daju drip.  :Grin:  I nakon njega sam ubrzo rodila.

----------


## enchi

> I neka ostane na tome da samo čuješ. 
> Ali, zar nije to otvaranje skroz napušteno u rodilištima? Mislila sam da je to starinski način.


Ne, očito nije napušteno....

Kako netko gore reče - od užasa koji sam doživjela tijekom te "neophodne" intervencije, sam  bježala prema gore u krevetu. Doslovno sam poželjela smrt sebi i bebi koliko je bilo strašno i neizdrživo! I nije bilo jednom već tri puta svakih  sat i pol - dva.

----------


## Ninči

> A ona *Ninčina* liječnica koja je "pustila vodu" je slučaj za sebe. Gdje je ta studirala? Kako može tako nešto reći mami koja rađa?


Ma joj, to je valjda jedna od ljepših rečenica kakvih sam se ja naslušala u ova 3 poroda u rodilištu. To je u biti ono što me najviše smeta...njihova nekultura, vrijeđanje, ucjenjivanje i grozan odnos prema ženama koje rađaju! Ali gledam-tako je svagdje....ovdje gdje sam ja rađala je u rađaoni koma, na odjelu super...prijateljica je rađala na Sv.Duhu pa kaže da je tamo obrnuto-rađaona super, odjel koma. Iako-meni je bitnije da su u rađaoni dobri prema meni jer sam tad najosjetljivija i najteže mi je i nemam se snage izboriti za sebe.

Što se tiče prokidanja vodenjaka-meni su oči ispale od bolova! 

Ručno otvaranje je koma, ali je meni taj potez spasio dijete, inače ne znam što bi bilo  :Sad:

----------


## smedja

Slicno kao rahela...


prvi porod... sumnjala sam u visoko puknuce vodenjaka pa dosla na pregled, otvorena 5 cm (babica me izvrijedjala da kakav vodenjak da je pukao to bi bile litre tekucine  :Shock: ) Onda su me prikacili na CTG koji je biljezio neke trudove (nije me ama bas nista bolilo) i odlucili su me ostaviti, a ja preglupa da se zalim... vec su me mjesecima prije uvjeravali kako je sreca ako doguram do 37. tj (dok su mi radili grube vaginalce i gurali prste u cerviks dubooooko da vide tocno koliko sam otvorena  :Evil or Very Mad: ) 

Lezala sam tamo neko vrijeme (sat-dva)
Dosao je dezurni stariji doktor... pregledao me, nalaz isti kao kad sam dosla, grubo i onda bez pitanja prokinuo vodenjak (to mi je jedan od najneugodnijih dogadjaja, uz biopsiju cerviksa na zivo) bilo je 22:30 i zadnja zena u radjaonici je bas radjala... trebalo je to rijesiti pa poc leci
rodila sam za sat vremena, ne znam dal bez dripa ili ne (na racunu iz bolnice je pisala boca dripa, ali mm se ne sjeca da sam ga dobila, mene pak nekako u podsvijesti podsjeca... kako babica kaze... 9 cm, idemo sad to zavrsiti...)
Beba je rodjena prerano, bila 38+5 procjenjena 38+4 i nezrela...

E da sam tada znala sve sto sada znam i bila manje pristojna i sutila samo a vise se borila... 

  Trebalo je pričekati da vodenjak pukne sam ili da krenu trudovi, a moglo je tako još danima

----------


## apricot

žene, zar je tako teško copy-paste ove priče, pa poslati na ravnatelje i ministarstvo?
sve dok šutimo, oni misle da se takve prakse u redu.

čak ni ne govorim o "medicinskim" intervencijama, nego o retorici koju koriste u komunikaciji s nama.
za intervencije će oni međusobno uvijek moći pronaći "opravdanje", ali za ovo ostalo... jako teško.

neka to bude naš petminutni aktivizam; napisati pisamce i poslati ga na pravu adresu. od ovoga ovdje nam je trenutno lakše, a vjerujem kako želimo da nam (i svima koje poslije nas dolaze), bude lakše uvijek i zauvijek.

----------


## Ninči

Smedja, jesi primala "infuziju" ili nisi? Ako si primala, onda si dobila drip.z

Apricot...ja se već dugo kanim pisati na više bolničkih adresa jer sam stvarno ogorčena više na naš zdravstveni sustav i na neke ljude koji rade po bolnicama, ali nikako da nađem vremena. Ne bojim se da će me proći ova gorčina koju osjećam, jer to tako lako ne prolazi!

----------


## smedja

Ninci.. znam ja kako se prima drip, ali iskreno, nemam pojima... braunilu su mi stavili za dobar dan pri dolasku, a mm (koji kaze da je bio skroz priseban) se ne sjeca da mi je itko nosio infuziju... ja sam bila u bunilu jer su mi dali inekciju protiv bolova (trazila sam ju u tranziciji negdje na 8-9 cm otvorenosti) negdje pol sata prije poroda, pa sam bila tupa mutava i sve mi je u magli (a naravno nista me manje nije bolilo, samo me omamilo).

To mi je najtuznije od svega, sto porod nisam dozivjela svjesna, nego nekako zatupljena i mutava, nisam znala ni sto bi kad sam rodila, pa me babica opomenula neka poljubim dijete, a onda su ju odnijeli i nisu mi ju vratili 22 sata  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zeljana02

joj kad se sjetim svog poroda i muke sva se najezim i place mi se  :Crying or Very sad:  ...prvorotka a sve sam isprobala i drip, i gel, i epiziotomiju i rucno otvaranje (nesto najgore sto sam dozivjela  :Evil or Very Mad: )...sve pod izlikom da mi vec 24 sata curka plodna voda i zbog straha od infekcije moraju tako...nadam se da cu drugi puta biti pametnija i ici u bolnicu sa 10 cm ...u biti ja sam otisla po drugo misljenje zbog velicine bebe, a oni me porodili tj. namucili kao zivotinju  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zeljana02

> joj kad se sjetim svog poroda i muke sva se najezim i place mi se  ...prvorotka a sve sam isprobala i drip, i gel, i epiziotomiju i rucno otvaranje (nesto najgore sto sam dozivjela )...sve pod izlikom da mi vec 24 sata curka plodna voda i zbog straha od infekcije moraju tako...nadam se da cu drugi puta biti pametnija i ici u bolnicu sa 10 cm ...u biti ja sam otisla po drugo misljenje zbog velicine bebe, a oni me porodili tj. namucili kao zivotinju


i da prokidanje vodenjaka

----------


## Cubana

E taj dio ne kužim, baš sam sa frendicom pričala koja je rodila na isti način. Kad si već u bolnici, zašto je teško monitorirati i ženu i dijete i ne forsirati porod samo ako je pukao vodenjak? Nije li bolje pričekati vlastite trudove, ionako su u bolnici, prikopčani na sve i svašta, skužili bi znakove fetalne patnje ako do nje dođe?

----------


## lukab

ja sam hospitalizirana sa 42 tjedna i nakon gelova (gdje mi je bila pamet?) se nisam otvarala, trudova nigdje, nakon 2 dana mi ispao ujutro čep, doktor išao raditi amniocintezu i puko vodenjak (dal ga je prokinuo ili nije nemam pojma...)
ispala mekonijska voda, stavili me na drip, ja tražila epiduralnu, otvarala se 1cm po satu (uz drip), zadnji centimetar me doktor otvarao ali nisam osjetila jer sam bila na epiduralnoj...
rodila nakon 10 sati svega toga... 
danas se pitam dal bi mi sve skupa prirodno krenulo da nije bilo tog dripa... ali kako je voda bila mekonijska ja sam se uplasila i eto... nije bilo nikakve patnje ploda, ctg uredan cijelo vrijeme...
za drugi put sam pametnija...

----------


## anchie76

> E taj dio ne kužim, baš sam sa frendicom pričala koja je rodila na isti način. Kad si već u bolnici, zašto je teško monitorirati i ženu i dijete i ne forsirati porod samo ako je pukao vodenjak? Nije li bolje pričekati vlastite trudove, ionako su u bolnici, prikopčani na sve i svašta, skužili bi znakove fetalne patnje ako do nje dođe?


Mislim da uopće nije problem u tome.. problem je taj što se njima žuri, oni bi "obradili" što više žena u kratkom vremenu, i onda to tako bude.  Nekoj ženi bi možda trebalo 2 dana da dođu njeni trudovi, misliš da bi je htjeli pustiti da bude u predrađaoni u tom periodu... ne da se njima toliko čekati - a neke bolnice niti realno nemaju kapaciteta za tako nešto  :Undecided:

----------


## anchie76

> Vjeruj mi nije . Ja sam osjetila ručno okretanje bebe koja se nije zarotirala, prije skoro tri godine , i ne bih to nikom poželjela.


Meni su na porodu radili nešto bolno i prebolno (za vrijeme trudova), znam da sam mislila da ću umrijeti od boli - doslovce... nažalost niti danas ne znam što su radili  :Sad:   jel mali nije bio u dobrom položaju, ili su oni mene ručno otvarali - pojma nemam.  Tada sam dobila info tipa "sad ćemo mi to malo nešto nešto".. vrištala sam i molila boga da mi to više ne rade.  Koliko se sjećam, ja sam bila otvorena ali se mali nije spustio.. I onda nakon xy takvih trudova uz tu asistenciju, ja sam dobila nagon za tiskanjem.  I sada kada gledam, pojma nemam što su mi radili - mislim jel bio problem pojasniti? i sigurna sam da bi pomoglo da sam hodala umjesto da sam ko idiot preležala 12h na lijevom boku  :Sad:

----------


## MarijaP

> Mislim da uopće nije problem u tome.. problem je taj što se njima žuri, oni bi "obradili" što više žena u kratkom vremenu, i onda to tako bude.  Nekoj ženi bi možda trebalo 2 dana da dođu njeni trudovi, misliš da bi je htjeli pustiti da bude u predrađaoni u tom periodu... ne da se njima toliko čekati - a *neke bolnice niti realno nemaju kapaciteta za tako nešto*


Rodila sam 3 h nakon što sam osjetila prvi trud. Bila sam doma i nisam odmah odjurila u bolnicu. Kad sam došla, i predrađaona i boxovi su bili prazni. Ugašena svjetla. 
Zabranila sam prokidanje i to ih je jako naljutilo. Htjeli su da rodim još brže..... U box sam ušla 9 cm otvorena i doktorica me htjela otvoriti do kraja da to riješimo. Par puta je pokušala prstom pokinuti vodenjak. Uporno me nagovarala da tiskam u trudu iako sam joj rekla da je nagon za tiskanje još jako slab i da ne želim tiskati.

Na kraju sam ih uspjela nagovoriti da odu na tu kavu koju su mi nabijali na nos od kako sam došla (taman su sve počistili za rodiljama i pristavili kavu) i u miru sam pričekala da se nagon za tiskanje pojača. Klinjo je na kraju sam izletio u dva truda bez ikakvog napora s moje strane. Tijelo ga je samo izbacilo točno onom jačinom kojom je trebalo tiskati. Ja se nisam ništa dodatno trudila. Imao je preko 4 kg i da sam pristala tiskati, vrlo vjerojatno bih gadno popucala jer imam stari ožiljak od epi koji me pred kraj trudnoće počeo jako boljeti.

Nema to nikakve veze s uvjetima u bolnici.

----------


## anchie76

> Nema to nikakve veze s uvjetima u bolnici.


Da u većini slučajeva  nažalost to je slučaj.. nedostaje dobre volje.. a bogme nedostaje i edukacije o tome da porod MOŽE normalno proći bez njihovog uplitanja.

----------


## enchi

> Meni su na porodu radili nešto bolno i prebolno (za vrijeme trudova), znam da sam mislila da ću umrijeti od boli - doslovce... nažalost niti danas ne znam što su radili   jel mali nije bio u dobrom položaju, ili su oni mene ručno otvarali - pojma nemam.  Tada sam dobila info tipa "sad ćemo mi to malo nešto nešto".. vrištala sam i molila boga da mi to više ne rade.  Koliko se sjećam, ja sam bila otvorena ali se mali nije spustio.. I onda nakon xy takvih trudova uz tu asistenciju, ja sam dobila nagon za tiskanjem.  I sada kada gledam, pojma nemam što su mi radili - mislim jel bio problem pojasniti? i sigurna sam da bi pomoglo da sam hodala umjesto da sam ko idiot preležala 12h na lijevom boku


Da, bit će da je to bilo upravo to!
Ja sam na drugom porodu bila pametnija pa se nisam dala na stol dok mi noge nisu počela otkazivati, hodala sam u trudovima nešto više od 6 sati po predrađaoni, dr. je samo pred kraj tražio da sestra provjeri otkucaje i rekao da hodam dok želim. Tada, kada sam se dobrovoljno javila da idem u boks, su mi stavili drip (vodenjak je pukao sam od sebe puuno ranije), i nisam imala ništa protiv jer nisam imala snage više za ništa - mali je izletio u dva truda nakon spajanja dripa. Jedva sam sestru nagovorila da me pogleda i zove dr. jer nije mogla vjerovati da je to - to! Doktora sam vidjela dva puta - kada me pregledao kod prijema i kod na kraju! Za poželjeti!

----------


## Fish

[QUOTE= Uporno me nagovarala da tiskam u trudu iako sam joj rekla da je nagon za tiskanje još jako slab i da ne želim tiskati.
[/QUOTE]

Meni su isto rekli da tiskam, iako nisam još imala jak nagon, ali ja nisam znala da mi krivo govore (jesam znala da mi to ne paše  :Rolling Eyes: ). Rekli su da pazim da ne bih "prodisala" i sljedeći trud, nego da moram tiskati. Ne kužim to ni sad: ako sam prodisala sve ostale trudove, zašto nisam smjela te zadnje?? 

I još nešto me zanima: u slučaju da dođe do mekonijske plodne vode (recimo da se to utvrdi amnioskopijom), kako onda u takvoj situaciji djeluje prokidanje vodenjaka? Jel stvara dodatni rizik ili je bolje da brže izađe takva voda??

Prosvijetlite me please!!

----------


## Beti3

Mekonijska plodna voda znači da bebi više nije dobro u maternici. Znači, nije bitna voda sama po sebi, bitno je to što pokazuje kako je bebi. Beba ne bi trebala ispuštati mekonij, tj. svoju prvu stolicu koja je tamno zelene boje i nastaje u bebinim crijevima tijekom razvoja bebe u maternici. Svako ispuštanje mekonija nije znak za paniku, ali je za što brže roditi tu bebu.
U zavisnosti od stupnja,tj. boje plodne vode imaš malo, jako malo ili nimalo vremena da se dijete rodi. Ovo nimalo mislim reći samo hitan carski rez unutar 5 minuta može spasiti bebu nakon što se vidi da je voda mahovinasta, tj, zeleno-smeđa. Ne želim nikome da to vidi ( ja jesam).

Nisam čitala sve postove zato odgovaram samo na taj zadnji. Prokidanje plodovih ovoja je bezbolan postupak, radi se nekom kao kukicom za heklanje. Ukoliko se radi u rodilištu, liječnici će paziti da to naprave u pravom času i tada nema straha da će se nešto bebi dogoditi. Mami će se ubrzati porod. Ako ne želiš brži porod, slobodno reci na vrijeme da ne želiš prokidanje ako je voda u redu. Ako nije, neće te pitati ništa,nego učiniti sve po pravilima struke da se dijete rodi živo. 

A sada za tiskanje. Teško je reći ukratko, ali pokušat ću. Da li si bila pod epiduralnom anestezijom ili nekim drugim lijekovima na prošlom porodu? Jer, ako jesi tada nećeš točno osjetiti nagon za tiskanjem i morat ćeš poslušati babicu, ona vidi kad treba.

Ako porod ide prirodno ili s dripom, osjeti se jak nagon na tiskanje kao da ćemo imati stolicu. Najbolje je slušati kad kažu: tiskaj, a kad :diši, jer o tome ovisi brzina izlaza bebine glavice i pritisak na tvoju međicu. Ako možeš slušati i kontrolirati svoje tijelo, međica će se polako rastegnuti i postepeno će glavica izaći. U času kad osjetiš jako pečenje i kao da ćeš se raspuknuti, to je glavica na izlazu. Odmah nakon toga bit će lakše, tijelo bebe izaći će bez problema, a bolovi su odnešeni kao da ih nikad nije bilo.

Da li sam ti to dobro objasnila? :Embarassed:

----------


## Fish

*Beti*, hvala ti, a ostalo mi je još nejasno to oko tiskanja, evo zašto. Ni na jednom porodu nisam bila pod epiduralnom pa sam osjetila svaki trud. Na prvom porodu igrom slučaja na samom kraju uz mene je bio samo MM kad sam osjetila ogroman nagon za tiskanje. Samo sam mu stigla reći da brzo nekog pozove jer rađam i dok je on viknuo i osoblje dotrčalo, skoro da je to bilo to, tako je bilo silovito. Taj osjećaj mi je na drugom porodu bio uskraćen potpuno - a porod je išao brzo, sve u redu, vikao netko sa strane da tiskam... Baš mi je to ostavilo čudan osjećaj, nakon prvog iskustva. Na trećem porodu osjetila jesam donekle taj nagon, ali tiskala sam i dodatno, razumski, po uputama, eto da ne bih nešto "prodisala"... Pa što da sam sve do kraja prodisavala i tiskala baš samo kad se tome nisam mogla oduprijeti, zar bi to bilo lošije za bebu? I kako je bebi kad prodisavamo trudove, a kako kad tiskamo bez nagona, ima li za nju uopće ikakve razlike  :Confused: ? Na kraju mogu samo zaključiti da bi se od moja tri poroda dao iskombinirati jedan idealni: tijek kao kod trećeg, početak kao kod drugog i završetak kao kod prvog  :Grin: ...

----------


## Beti3

* Fish*, a baš sam se nasmijala tvom kombiniranju poroda. Ideja za pet. Ali, još je važnije da ti je u svakom nešto bilo dobro. 

Meni je nekako svaki idući porod bio sve lakši, praksa, valjda. Ili se sve "razradi".

Mislim da je bebi lakše kad prodisavamo trudove, manji je pritisak na cijelu bebu. Ali, kad osjetiš da baš moraš tiskati, ne bi trebalo sputavati. Iako ono luđačko tiskanje koje vidimo na filmovima nikako nije dobro. Ni za mamu ni za bebu.

Čudno je da kažu da tiskaš prije nego osjetiš pritisak. To je po mom mišljenju kontraproduktivno. Nekorisno. Jedino ako se nešto zakompliciralo sa pupčanom vrpcom ili sa položajem glavice, a to babica vidi, a rodilja ne, tada se mora brzo roditi. A ako prođe sve u redu ni ne moraju reći mami da je bilo frka.

----------


## Fish

Pa nikad ništa s moje strane komplicirano (hvala Bogu!), samo komplicirala i paničarila okolina... Znači, ako bude idućeg puta, odoh sama na livadu  :Grin: ! *Beti*,  :Heart:  si!

----------


## MarijaP

> Meni su isto rekli da tiskam, iako nisam još imala jak nagon, ali ja nisam znala da mi krivo govore (jesam znala da mi to ne paše ). Rekli su da pazim da ne bih "prodisala" i sljedeći trud, nego da moram tiskati. Ne kužim to ni sad: ako sam prodisala sve ostale trudove, zašto nisam smjela te zadnje?? 
> 
> I još nešto me zanima: u slučaju da dođe do mekonijske plodne vode (recimo da se to utvrdi amnioskopijom), kako onda u takvoj situaciji djeluje prokidanje vodenjaka? Jel stvara dodatni rizik ili je bolje da brže izađe takva voda??
> 
> Prosvijetlite me please!!


Mislim da si gore citirala mene. 

Prvi porod - prokidanje i drip. Nagon je došao silovito. Nevjerojatno jako. Bila sam sama s mm i pozvala sam primalju. Iako je nagon bio jak, beba se još nije namjestila i trebalo je vremena da izađe. Poprilično dugo. Ja sam tijekom trudova padala u nesvjest pa se ne sjećam baš detalja. Uglavnom, bilo je užasno iscrpljujuće iako sam nagon ne boli.

Drugi porod - prirodno. Počeo je jako slab nagon. Onako stidljivo  :Smile:  Puknuo je vodenjak i primalja i doktorica su vikale da tiskam pa sam tiskala. Potrajalo je i osjetila sam jako pečenje u području međice.

Treći porod - prirodno. Nisam im odmah rekla da osjećam nagon jer sam procijenila da nije dovoljno jak. Beba je bila velika, imam ožiljak od epi s prvog poroda, iskustvo jakog pečenja s drugog, dvoje male djece koja čekaju doma i nisam htjela riskirati da puknem jer si oporavak nisam mogla priuštiti. Čekala sam da se nagon pojača. Išlo je to dosta sporo. Bila sam priključena na ctg-uredni otkucaji, nekih cca pola sata-sat ranije je doktorica provjerila bebu na ultrazvuku i rekla da je uzv i ctg nalaz savršen pa se nisam brinula. Dva truda s jakim nagonom sam prodisala jer sam čekala da se netko odazove na moje dozivanje (mm-a nisu pustili u box) pa dok je primalja stigla, pa dok je stavila rukavice, ja i dalje nisam tiskala iako je nagon bio nezaustavljiv pa je beban sam izletio u dva truda. Prvo glava i ramena - tad je probio vodenjak, pa drugi trud ostatak i to je to.

Sila kojom beba izlazi je nevjerojatna i nezaustavljiva, a u isto vrijeme i bezbolna. Nešto apsolutno nevjerojatno.
Primalja je stigla na svoje mjesto taman na taj zadnji trud da dočeka bebu, ali taj zadnji trud također nisam svjesno tiskala jer je ta sila bila toliko jaka da to svjesno niti ne bih mogla nadjačati. Bar kad usporedim sa prijašnjim porodima.
Nisam osjetila pečenje u području međice niti bilo kakve probleme s ožiljkom iako me jako bolio pred kraj trudnoće.

----------


## Fish

*Marija*, svašta  :Shock: ... Vraćala sam se na neke tvoje rečenice i pažljivo gledala tko je što pisao - ja ili ti. Samo: meni je na prvom porodu spontano pukao vodenjak (inače bi ga bušili sigurno), dobila drip (bez veze, a ja neinformirana), i kad sam tiskala bila sam potpuno otvorena (samo su me ipak recnuli - jedva su stigli, ali tome nisu mogli odoljeti). Drugi put, isto kao tebi, to jako pečenje (nisam znala otkud sad to - opet neinformirana). Treći put sam svašta znala, ali očito čovjek uči dok je živ. Tvom trećem porodu slučajno nitko nije zasmetao...




> Sila kojom beba izlazi je nevjerojatna i nezaustavljiva, a u isto vrijeme i bezbolna. Nešto apsolutno nevjerojatno.
> Primalja je stigla na svoje mjesto taman na taj zadnji trud da dočeka bebu, ali taj zadnji trud također nisam svjesno tiskala jer je ta sila bila toliko jaka da to svjesno niti ne bih mogla nadjačati.


Na ovo sam se sva naježila. Sad mi je konačno sve potpuno sjelo.

----------


## Ninči

> Meni su isto rekli da tiskam, iako nisam još imala jak nagon, ali ja nisam znala da mi krivo govore (jesam znala da mi to ne paše ). Rekli su da pazim da ne bih "prodisala" i sljedeći trud, nego da moram tiskati.


Eh, meni su na zadnjem porodu rekli da ni slučajno ne tiskam i ne okrećem se sa poluboka na leđa, a beba na pola vani  :Laughing:  Pa su ostali svi u čudu kad je izletio van  :Grin: 
Ja bih na to rekla-100 ljudi, 100 ćudi, 100 doktora, 100 slučajeva  :Wink:

----------


## upitnik?

> *Beti*, hvala ti, a ostalo mi je još nejasno to oko tiskanja, evo zašto. Ni na jednom porodu nisam bila pod epiduralnom pa sam osjetila svaki trud. Na prvom porodu igrom slučaja na samom kraju uz mene je bio samo MM kad sam osjetila ogroman nagon za tiskanje. Samo sam mu stigla reći da brzo nekog pozove jer rađam i dok je on viknuo i osoblje dotrčalo, skoro da je to bilo to, tako je bilo silovito. Taj osjećaj mi je na drugom porodu bio uskraćen potpuno - a porod je išao brzo, sve u redu, vikao netko sa strane da tiskam... Baš mi je to ostavilo čudan osjećaj, nakon prvog iskustva.


Malo sam sad zbunjena.....
Inače, zbilja sam mislila da sam se dobro informirala prije prvog poroda, ali vidim da nisam. Iskreno, pojma nisam imala da je prokidanje vodenjaka nepotrebno, a bome mi je i doktor nalijegao na trbuh.

Nakon što su mi ga prokinuli, počeli su me uništavati tako jaki trudovi, svaki put sam imala osjećaj kao da baš jaaaaaaaaaako moram na wc. I tako 3h. Dali su mi nešto valjda za ublažavanje boli jer me to uspavalo između trudova (uf, to je bilo super), međutim, ako je zbilja djelovalo na trudove, onda ne želim ni zamisliti koliko bi to bolilo bez tih sredstava.

Mene je strah drugog poroda, strah me tog divljačkog nagona za tiskanjem, jedva sam izdržala ta tri sata. A još čitam kako drugi porod bude brži, ali i da više boli  :Sad: 

Mislite li da me je tako bolilo zato što su mi prokinuli vodenjak? Idući put to sigurno neću dozvoliti.

I, da, vidim sad da piše da se može tiskati za vrijeme trudova....stvarno? Kakav je to osjećaj? Donosi li olakšanje? Možeš li si nekako, ne znam, nauditi...? Tipa, da lakše pukneš, to mi prvo pada na pamet.

----------


## oka

I meni je prvi bila uredna trudoća, nisam znala za ovaj forum, još sam vjerovala doktorima.
Došla u bolnicu sa valjda samo sa kontrakcijama, sada kad se sjetim ZNAM da su oni znali da to nisu trudovi,
oni su vidjeli, ali su me ipak ostavili da to 'obavimo'
Ostala, prokinu vodenjak, trudova nema, dali mi drip na kvadrat, oderalo me u ležećem položaju, dali mi
protiv bolova bez da znam što dobivam, pa još jednom tako pa sve dok nisam znala za sebe,
povraćala i samo ponekad čula zvukove oko sebe.
Dijete se nije spuštalo, tj. spuštalo se i vraćalo opet gore i tako cijelu večer....
Bez moje snage tijela i uma, doktor prekida agoniju i odvoze me u operacijsku salu na CR, piskutavim glasom i doslovce treseći se
na hladnom stolu govorim da ne želim opću, a oni meni kažu da to u ovom stanju nije pametno i tako....

Ujutro sam se probudila pored smotuljka pored sebe, blijedo gledala u dijete i razmišljala što se je to dogodilo, pokušala
se pribrati i dogovoriti sa svojim osjećajima što ustvari osjećam...dok nije došla sestra i dala mi dijete u ruke, e onda sam pukla :Crying or Very sad: 

Nikad nisam preboljela niti ću preboljeti to što su nam napravili, što su mi uskratili prvi kontakt sa djetetom i dozvolili nam da
doživimo nešto što nam pripada zbog mojeg neznanja i mojeg povjerenja.
Da ne govorim da je dijete imalo Distoni i niz drugih stvari i ne mogu si pomoći da duboko u sebi ne povezujem sve to pa sa porodom...iako znam ne mora da je tako.

----------


## mikka

sila kojom beba izlazi je nezaustavljiva, ali ne bi nikad rekla da je to bezbolno, naprotiv  :Grin: 

mislila sam da cu se raspasti na pola na trecem porodu. plakala sam od muke kad bi osjetila da mi dolazi trud, znajuci koliki pakao moram prozivljavati ponovo i ponovo, tako mi se tad cinilo. i puno mi je teze izasla nego prvo dvoje, morala sam bas tiskati i to jako, a bila sam uvjerena u to da tiskanje nije potrebno jer beba sama izlazi. eto, covjek uci (na sebi  :Grin: ) dok je ziv.

samo zahvaljujem nebesima i sebi da zadnje dvije nisam radala u bolnici, jer ne znam kako bi to izvela. kad citam neke price muka me hvata, koja je to kolicina ometanja, mislim da bi pukla od muke da mi netko non stop nesto trtlja kraj mene. ne znam. te disi, te tiskaj, te nemoj.. aaaa. ovako fino sama, radis sto te ide i to je to. u principu vrlo jednostavno  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

mikka, nije jednostavno. Ustvari je, ali samo ako sve dobro završi. A to se nikad unaprijed ne zna.

I može i u bolnici bez ometanja i tiskanja. I bebica samo kao da ispliva. Da nisam to doživjela, ne bih vjerovala, a ni pričala. I nisam jedina.

----------


## mikka

znam da nisi, ali meni je to prevelika lutrija za kockati se.

----------


## upitnik?

> Malo sam sad zbunjena.....
> Inače, zbilja sam mislila da sam se dobro informirala prije prvog poroda, ali vidim da nisam. Iskreno, pojma nisam imala da je prokidanje vodenjaka nepotrebno, a bome mi je i doktor nalijegao na trbuh.
> 
> Nakon što su mi ga prokinuli, počeli su me uništavati tako jaki trudovi, svaki put sam imala osjećaj kao da baš jaaaaaaaaaako moram na wc. I tako 3h. Dali su mi nešto valjda za ublažavanje boli jer me to uspavalo između trudova (uf, to je bilo super), međutim, ako je zbilja djelovalo na trudove, onda ne želim ni zamisliti koliko bi to bolilo bez tih sredstava.
> 
> Mene je strah drugog poroda, strah me tog divljačkog nagona za tiskanjem, jedva sam izdržala ta tri sata. A još čitam kako drugi porod bude brži, ali i da više boli 
> 
> Mislite li da me je tako bolilo zato što su mi prokinuli vodenjak? Idući put to sigurno neću dozvoliti.
> 
> I, da, vidim sad da piše da se može tiskati za vrijeme trudova....stvarno? Kakav je to osjećaj? Donosi li olakšanje? Možeš li si nekako, ne znam, nauditi...? Tipa, da lakše pukneš, to mi prvo pada na pamet.



Zna li netko odgovor na moje pitanje? Pliz...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Evo, ja ću pokušati  :Smile: 




> A još čitam kako drugi porod bude brži, ali i da više boli


Nije pravilo, meni je bilo upravo suprotno i to me jako zbunilo.
Trudovi su mi bili manje bolni, a porod je mi je trajao oko uru i po duže od prvog (tj. duplo duže). Vrijeme računam od dolaska u bolnicu, a prve, sasvim blage trudove sam oba puta osjetila u otprlike isto vrijeme, tijekom noći, oko 4 ujutro (ali sam oba puta svejedno odspavala do 6).
Sjećam se da sam se taj drugi put u autu, na putu do rodlišta, stalno pitala jesu li ovo pravi trudovi (i baš bila ljuta na sebe što sam takva neznalica, a još s iskustvom).




> Mislite li da me je tako bolilo zato što su mi prokinuli vodenjak?


Mislim da je na ovo pitanje nemoguće odgovoriti.
Bol je subjektivan osjećaj i nitko ne može znati što bi bilo kad bi bilo...




> I, da, vidim sad da piše da se može tiskati za vrijeme  trudova....stvarno? Kakav je to osjećaj? Donosi li olakšanje? Možeš li  si nekako, ne znam, nauditi...?


Ovo pitanje baš i ne razumijem - pa zar nije to poanta, da tiskaš tijekom trudova i rodiš bebu  :Smile: 
Ja sam oba puta tiskala čim sam osjetila nagon za tiskanje.
Oba puta mi je to bilo olakšanje, veeeliko.
Nijednom nisam naudila ni sebi ni bebi, nisam popucala, nisam rezana, djeca živa, zdrava, vesela...
Mislim da trebaš tiskati kad osjetiš nagon za tiskanje i dok osjećaš nagon za tiskanjem (ovo pišem ukoliko još uvijek na tečaju pričaju onu nebulozu o tiskanju 60 sekundi ili tako nekako, tiskaš dok ti se tiska, nema vremenskih rokova).

----------


## Trina

Nije ni meni jasno o čemu pričate kad govorite o suzdržavanju tog nagona za tiskanjem. Pa kad nagon dođe onda tiskaš i to je to. Druga stvar je ako se nešto zakomplicira. Isto tako mi nije jasno kad netko napiše kako je tiskanje bezbolan dio porođaja. Za mene je to jedini dio porođaja koji stravično boli. Meni trudovi nisu ništa strašno ali izgon je noćna mora, nešto zbog čega sad želim epiduralnu. Eto.  (jedino na prvom porodu sve mi je bilo obrnuto, znači strašni trudovi a bezbolan izgon jer sam već bila polumrtva)

A također ne razumijem žene koje se protive bušenju vodenjaka.

----------


## mayato

Ja sam imala lagane, podnošljive trudove i bilo mi je baš ugodno šetati, otvorena 5cm, onda su mi prokinuli vodenjak i naredili da ležim...trudovi su postali užasno jaki nakon prokidanja vodenjaka, rodila sam 2 sata nakon toga, mogu reći da mi je porodostao u relativno dobrom sjećanju...
Eh sad, zašto forsiraju to ležanje na leđima i boku dok te peru tako jaki trudovi i sama imam osjećaj da bimi bilo puno lakše ako čučim ili hodam uspravna, to mi je dan danas nerazjašnjivo???

----------


## upitnik?

> Evo, ja ću pokušati


Puno hvala, baš sam se veselila s nekim prokomentirati te činjenice koje me zbunjuju.





> Mislim da je na ovo pitanje nemoguće odgovoriti.
> Bol je subjektivan osjećaj i nitko ne može znati što bi bilo kad bi bilo...


Imaš pravo  :Smile:  Stvarno.




> Ovo pitanje baš i ne razumijem - pa zar nije to poanta, da tiskaš tijekom trudova i rodiš bebu 
> Ja sam oba puta tiskala čim sam osjetila nagon za tiskanje.
> Oba puta mi je to bilo olakšanje, veeeliko.
> Nijednom nisam naudila ni sebi ni bebi, nisam popucala, nisam rezana, djeca živa, zdrava, vesela...
> Mislim da trebaš tiskati kad osjetiš nagon za tiskanje i dok osjećaš nagon za tiskanjem (ovo pišem ukoliko još uvijek na tečaju pričaju onu nebulozu o tiskanju 60 sekundi ili tako nekako, tiskaš dok ti se tiska, nema vremenskih rokova).


E, pa....meni, tako 'sjajno' informiranoj, su rekli u rađaonici da NE SMIJEM tiskati. Zato mi je i bilo tako teško izdržati te trudove, grmila sam i vikala sve u šesnaest (a oko mene sve na epiduralnoj - u tišini rađaju, samo se redaju bebe ispred mene, a ja si mislim ''Što sam ja jedina koju ovo boli??? Koje sam šugave sreće'' - tek su me cure u sobi 'informirale' da su ove ostale žene uzele epi  :Laughing:  Ja glupača mislila da to rijetko koja uzima) - da se vratim na temu, sori - dakle, bilo mi je jako teško s tim trudovima jer su mi rekli da ne smijem tiskati, a ja sam cca. 3h imala isključivo i SAMO nagon za tiskanjem. Pa sam si ja to nekako u glavi objasnila time da ne smijem tiskati dok nisam skroz otvorena. A čekali smo i neko vrijeme da se malac spusti...

Draga Trina, evo npr., mene ti ta završna faza - tiskanje, odnosno sam izlazak dijeteta ni najmanje nije bolio, nisam osjetila ni pečenje, ništa - nakon 3h suzdržavanja od tiskanja, osjećaj je bio fenomenalan! Samo u jednom su mi trenutku rekli ''Sad ne smiješ ni slučajno tiskati jer ćeš popucati'' na što sam ja rekla da ne mogu stati (i nisam mogla, to je jače od mene bilo). Na to me muž zakucao za krevet i zarežao ''ne tiskaj'' - toliko sam se zbunila da sam zbilja prestala tiskati i to me 'spasilo' od još dodatnih, ne znam koliko, šavova.


Inače, nakon što sam pročitala ovaj članak o tome zašto ne bušiti vodenjak, i meni se ta ideja sviđa. Imam dojam da ga oni buše samo zato da si ubrzaju stvari, a i da ih ne zaliješ  :Embarassed:  Tako da mislim da ću i ja sačuvati svoj vodenjak do kraja za idući put.

Ja to gledam nekako ovako....to je tako 'napravljeno', to je prirodan tijek poroda, prema tome je sigurno bolje od nečeg umjetnog i izmišljenog. Ako su žene tisućama godina tako rađale, vjerojatno postoji razlog zašto taj vodenjak puca sam od sebe u određenom trenutku.

Mayato, to se sve upravo i ja pitam!!!!

----------


## Beti3

*upitnik?* pokušat ću ti i ja odgovoriti. Na temelju znanja i četverostrukog iskustva na vlastitom tijelu.

Dinamika poroda ide otprilike ovako. Trudovi postepeno skraćuju cerviks i otvaraju ušće maternice. Kod prvog poroda najprije nestaje cerviks i zatim se otvara, a u drugom i svakom idućem to ide simultano. Zato je prvi dio poroda, koji je i najmanje bolan ( nekima i gotovo bezbolan, osim što osjećaju stezanja maternice koja postane u trudu tvrda poput drva) prvi put puno duži nego svaki idući put. Duljina tog dijela je vrlo promjenjljiva, ali mjeri se u satima. Treba vremena da se sve to pripremi.

Pri kraju tog doba trudovi su sve jači i vrlo bolni, s tim da u prvom porodu to prijelazno razdoblje može trajati par sati, a u kasnijima samo par trudova. U zavisnosti od fizičkog i psihičkog stana trudnice liječnici se odlučuju da joj pomognu. Ta pomoć može biti epiduralna, lijekovi protiv bolova, drip, prokidanje vodenjaka. Ali, naravno ne mora ništa od toga. No, nismo sve iste, neka žena bez problema prolazi kroz trudove, neka ne.

Prokidanje vodenjaka u ovom času kada je bebina glavica posve spuštena na ušće, ubrzat će porod, ali i pojačati osjet bola. Naše je tijelo tako stvoreno da reagira na poticaje. Poticaj maternici na jače trudove dati će pritisak čvrste glavice na ušće, za razliku od mnogo slabijeg pritiska "vreće s vodom" koja je do tada pritiskala.

Dakle, odluka je mame da li želi brže roditi ili će čekati spontano prsnuće. Nekad to mora biti odluka babice ili liječnika, ako je beba ugrožena ( to vide po otkucajima srca ili izgledu vode) ili ako mama više nema snage i treba sve to ubrzati. Prokidanje vodenjaka je posve bezbolno. Boljeti može jedino ako rukom otvaraju ušće ili nešto okolo povrijede.

Kada je ušće potpuno otvoreno (to je onih 10 cm) vrijeme je da beba krene van. Tada se osjeti onaj pritisak na tiskanje, uzrokovan pritiskom glavice na pravi splet živaca u maminoj zdjelici.

Tada nastupa aktivni dio poroda za mamu. Osjet tiskanja je znak da ste sve napravile super, da je najgori dio za vama i da vas kratko vrijeme dijeli od bebe. Znači, u sebi se veseliti: to je to, sad što su jači trudovi i jača bol, beba je brže vani. Pa moramo naći svijetlu točku i tada!

Beba se spušta kroz porođajni kanal koji se sastoji od kostiju zdjelice i mišića. Vrti se, glavicom stalno zauzimajući najpovoljniji položaj u odnosu na prolaz. U najčešćem slučaju roditi će se licem okrenuta prema leđima mame. Trudovi ju snažno guraju van, mama osjeća da mora tiskati, nagon je kao i na defekaciju i osjećamo da ćemo brže roditi ako snažno pritisnemo.

I to je individualno. neke bebe izađu brzo, neke treba duže tiskati. Ali, sve je to prirodno. Kad osjetite trud, udahnite i pritisnite prema dolje, koliko vam paše. Nekih 30-40 sekundi traje trud i toliko i tiskanje. Zatim odmor i vama i bebi, pa opet. Svaki trud sve se više bebine kosice vidi na otvoru vagine i odjednom, nakon što osjetite maksimalno rastezanje, glavica se rodi, odmah okrene prema maminom bedru i....To je to, ostatak je ništa prema ovome. 

No, nekad uopće ne treba tiskati, jer bebica tako lijepo izlazi da morate disati da ne izleti
  (probala sam i jedno i drugo, nisu mene pitali, nego su ta moja djeca sama odlučila kojom brzinom će van :Smile: ). 
A što se tiče pucanja, ako babica pazi, neće trebati ni rezanje ni šivanje, ni puknut nećete. Dobro, i genetika tu ima ulogu i stanje mamine međice. Opet, ovo je sve kad je beba i mama u redu. U slučaju bilo kakvog problema, promijenit će se ta dinamika.

Naravno, na kraju treba i posteljicu roditi, ali beba je tu i baš vas briga za sve, neka o posteljici i krvarenju brinu oni koji tu rade, zar ne?

Da li sam to previše rastegla? Pokušavam napisati jasno, točno i razumljivo i prenijeti da porod nije ništa strašno, nego sasvim OK. :Yes:

----------


## Beti3

Sad tek vidim da ima još postova, ali dok sam ja napisala moj kilometarski uz kuhanje krumpir-gulaša, potrajalo je. ( koga zanima, gulaš nije zagorio :Cool: )

Da ti odgovorim zašto ne treba tiskati dok nisi potpuno otvorena. Jer pritisak na rubove maternice dovodi do toga da oni oteknu i mogu smanjiti prolaz i produžiti porod. Ovoga puta ćeš znati kada nastupi "pravi" nagon za tiskanje, za razliku od onog slabijeg, preuranjenog. Ništa ti neće biti iznenađenje, jer sve već znaš.

Za vodenjak i razlog za njegovo bušenje sam već napisala (kome se dalo čitati).

----------


## Trina

beti, čitam ovaj tvoj savršeni opis i zabolilo me, majke mi, to si tako dobro opisala da ću ugristi nekoga ako mi ne daju epiduralnu :Smile:

----------


## mlukacin

Čitam i ne mogu vjerovati komentarima babica sa prve strane.... Pobogu, pa u kojim bolnicama ste rađale?
Ja sam svo troje rodila u Petrovoj i jednog lošeg komentara nemam ni na kojeg doktora niti babicu niti sestru.... 

Nažalost prvi porod mi je bio pun intervencija no radi relativno teških kompliacija... dakle probala sam sve... od gela, bušenje vodenjaka, dripa pa na kraju ručno otvaranje kad je već bilo 5 do 12... I Bogu hvala, ostalo smo zivi i zdravi... Druga dva poroda mrak, bez intervencija...

Ono što meni nije jasno kako nužno nije problem mekonijska voda? Neka me netko prosvijetli..

----------


## mlukacin

> ja sam citala da sama mekonijska voda ne predstavlja nuzno opasnost, i  da je veca vjerojatnost da ce beba udahnuti mekonijsku vodu ako se porod  ubrzava (dripom).
> 
> Ovo sam i ja čitala...i da se ustvari povećava stres djeteta zbog ubrzanih kontrakcija zbog dripa - nešto u tom stilu. 
> I da je uobičajeno kod nas da se porađa dripom ukoliko je mekonijska plodna voda, ali da ne bi trebalo. 
> I par žena sa foruma je odbilo drip ili preporučuju odbijanje dripa...i meni je to nekako logično, a opet...skupiti hrabrost!


Našla na starom pdf-u.... Fakat nisam u toku.... No, mojoj poznanici je beba umrla upravo radi mekonija prije 4 godine i jer ju nisu porodili na virjeme... Tako da to *nužno* ne predstavlja opasnost mi je suludo... Čak bi to mogla usporediti s time da ja NUŽNO neću dobiti tumor na dojci a mama mi je imala, pa eto neću se ni pregledavati jer koje su šanse.... Šansa za sranj. uvijek ima, čemu izazivati nesreću??

----------


## sirius

> Čitam i ne mogu vjerovati komentarima babica sa prve strane.... Pobogu, pa u kojim bolnicama ste rađale?
> Ja sam svo troje rodila u Petrovoj i jednog lošeg komentara nemam ni na kojeg doktora niti babicu niti sestru.... 
> 
> Nažalost prvi porod mi je bio pun intervencija no radi relativno teških kompliacija... dakle probala sam sve... od gela, bušenje vodenjaka, dripa pa na kraju ručno otvaranje kad je već bilo 5 do 12... I Bogu hvala, ostalo smo zivi i zdravi... Druga dva poroda mrak, bez intervencija...
> 
> Ono što meni nije jasno kako nužno nije problem mekonijska voda? Neka me netko prosvijetli..



Zavisi o tome koliko je voda mekonijska. Ako ima blago zelenkasto zamućenje tada je beba ispustila malo mekonija i to nije opasno, ako je tamnozelena ili gotovo crna tada bi to bila indikacija za hitan porod , najčešće  CR (ovisno u kojem je stadiju porod)

----------


## trampolina

interesantno, meni su oba puta prokinuli vodenjak, jednom na 0cm otvorenosti drugi put na 9cm, znači na samom kraju.

prvi put nisam imala nikakvu reakciju, ni t od trudova, a drugi put se situacija usporila do apsurda, nakon 14 sati mojih, prilično učinkovitih trudova odjednom nestaju svi znakovi poroda; ni trudova ni pritiska na debelo crijevo.

zaključak: ne reagiram dobro na intervencije, naročito drip.

----------


## Beti3

*trampolina*, na 0 cm otvorenosti su ti bušili vodenjak? A kuda su provukli "ono" čime buše dotični? Da li su ti radili amnioskopiju prije? Ni amnioskop ne može ući na 0 otvorenosti. 

Mekonijska voda. Moja najgora mora. Ostvarena. 
Mekonijska voda nije sama po sebi opasna, ona je pokazatelj da bebi nije dobro. Nije problem samo u udisanju te vode, problem je zašto je beba ispustila mekonij. Što je tamnija, to je bebica ugroženija. Kod smeđe-zelene tj.mahovinaste plodne vode, više nije bitno. Prekasno je.

Sirius, smeđa voda-indikacija za hitan porod? Da, ako se to može izvesti u najviše 5 minuta. Najviše 5 minuta.

----------


## sirius

> Sirius, smeđa voda-indikacija za hitan porod? Da, ako se to može izvesti u najviše 5 minuta. Najviše 5 minuta.


 zato sam i napisala da je indikacija za CR, ako već dijete nije npr. u porođajnom kanalu. svakako nije indikacija za dugotrajnu indukciju i višesatni drip.

----------


## alef

> na prvom porodu je doktorica bez upozorenja na prijemu kod pregleda potrgala i ostale plodne ovoje , rukom. Nakon toga su trudovi postali bolni (tad sam bila otvorena 4 prsta  uz jedava primjetne trudove).


Kod mene je bilo isto ovako... Tad mi je ukljucila i drip. Nazalost, meni ko da je maca pojela jezik. Inace sam sasvim sposobna izboriti se za ono sto hocu, ali u porodilistu je sve bilo tako "programirano" da mi se cak i bilo sta pitati ih cinilo uzaludno

----------


## tini

Ja sam zbog prokidanja vodenjaka završila na hitnom CR zbog prolapsa pupkovine... :Sad:

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni suna sva tri poroda prokidali vodenjak,
ništa se nije dogodilo.... 
Sve prošlo u najboljem redu.....

----------


## upitnik?

Wow, Beti3, svaka čast! I puno hvala na detaljnom objašnjenju!!!!

E, zbilja se nadam da ću znati prepoznati taj pravi nagon za tiskanjem ovaj put jer, baš ono što me zbunjuje jest činjenica da nije bilo nikakve razlike u ta 3h - pred sam kraj, nagon nije bio ništa jači. Samo sam doživjela olakšanje što sad napokon smijem tiskati  :Smile: 




> beti, čitam ovaj tvoj savršeni opis i zabolilo me, majke mi, to si tako dobro opisala da ću ugristi nekoga ako mi ne daju epiduralnu


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## emarink

dva poroda - dvije indukcije - dva puta prokidanje vodenjaka  :Sad: 

i sad mi dođe loše kad se sjetim tog osjećaja

----------


## lola3

iskreno, u prvom trudnoći su mi prokinuli vodenjak kad su trudovi već bili jako česti, i dali mi drip. tad sam svakako primjetila pojačavanje boli, ali ništa tako užasno. i nakon toga sam još sat uspjela stajati karaj kreveta (bila sam u Merkuru i dozvolili su mi). kad sam bebu već gotovo osjetila, nisam više mogla stajati, odvezli su me u rađaonu i rodila sam u tri truda. ta zadnja tri su strašno boljela, ali s obzirom na brzinu porod mi je ostao u iznimno dobrom sjećanju. nisam ni rezana...sad sam drugi put trudna, puno se više informiram, čitam i pomalo me strah, jel postoji mogućnost ako toga svega neće biti da se sve oduži? većinom imate iskustva loših poroda zbog indukcije pa sam na sto muka jer je moje iskustvo bilo odlično...

----------


## anchie76

Lola, ako se stvar oduži.. onda ili je to zbog ometanja poroda ili zbog toga što tijelu treba taj tempo da se na miru otvori i rodi dijete.  Ako se prirodni porod oduži, to definitivno nije isto kao kad te 12h drže na dripu i šibaju.  Drugačiji su to trudovi, to su tvoji trudovi koji se postepeno pojačavaju do najjačih na kraju.  Kod dripa toga nema.

Stoga, ako je porod zaista prirodan, manje je bitno koliko dugo traje, jer nema indukcije koja je ta koja zagorčava cijelu stvar.

----------

